# Happy Friday!!



## AVG-JOE (Feb 6, 2015)

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome to America's favorite day of the week!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 6, 2015)

Fly, Monkeys!  ​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 7, 2015)

Go Play!  ​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy Friday!!
​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 13, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Go Play!  ​


God damn those bastards were fantastic


----------



## April (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 14, 2015)

Enjoy Valentines Day!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 20, 2015)

Happy Friday!!!
​


----------



## April (Feb 20, 2015)

It's friggin' colder n' a witches tit out there!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 20, 2015)

Finally Friday!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 20, 2015)

Kids today, eh?  ​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 21, 2015)

Go play!​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2015)

Happy Friday, Y'all!!
​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 28, 2015)

​


----------



## April (Mar 6, 2015)

Opening for OP at his request.... 


Happy Friday you Freaks!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 6, 2015)

Special thanks to AngelsNDemons  for opening my lame-ass Friday thread today!

 

Happy Friday!!​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 6, 2015)

I find myself mo' busy these days than EVER!


​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 6, 2015)

What can I say... I like stressing out all week over hand-picking the perfect song for every Friday.

I've never had issues with bush, I blame manifold 
​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 13, 2015)

Happy Friday, Y'all!!


​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday the 13th!


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 13, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## April (Mar 13, 2015)

​


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 13, 2015)

This year we have 3 Friday the 13ths.....Won't see it occur again till 2026....


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 13, 2015)

Just another day for myself.............


----------



## April (Mar 13, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Yup.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Just another day for myself.............



Fun to fuck around with though.

Have you ever gotten someone so riled up about a superstition that you felt bad about it?  

Shame the devil and tell the truth I probably did it last week in the Religion & Ethics Forum  ​


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 14, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Just another day for myself.............
> ...


Jeremiah is not around to do that...


----------



## April (Mar 14, 2015)

Uh oh  

Joe-be-Average forgot to close last night...must have been a mean partay..

I shall close it. Until next week, people!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 16, 2015)

I had a good time, thanks!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 20, 2015)

Happy Friday, Y'all!!!


----------



## April (Mar 20, 2015)

​


----------



## NLT (Mar 20, 2015)

Its Friday bitches


----------



## NLT (Mar 20, 2015)

FRIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## NLT (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## NLT (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## NLT (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## NLT (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## NLT (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## NLT (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## NLT (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## NLT (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## NLT (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 21, 2015)

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 27, 2015)

Happy Friday, Y'all!!!
​


----------



## April (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 27, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> ​


I wish.

I am as sick as a dog with a bad case of distemper.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 27, 2015)

Sick as a "dog"? 

  Not sure just how I feel about that....


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 28, 2015)

Go Play!​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2015)

Happy Friday, Y'all!!
`   ^
Good​

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2015)

Hoppy Easter Bunny Weekend Friday!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2015)

​


----------



## April (Apr 3, 2015)

Happy Friday! 





​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2015)

That poor dog! How embarrassing!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2015)

'Tis pretty funny, though.


----------



## April (Apr 3, 2015)

You can see it in his eyes! "stoopid hoomans".. But.....he's soooo cute!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 4, 2015)

Time to Go and Play!   ​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 10, 2015)

Happy Friday, Y'all!!


Fuck me, it's been a long week!


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 10, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Welcome to America's favorite day of the week!


Is it Friday already? I just went to sleep on monday.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 10, 2015)

i think saturday is americas favorite day

cept nobody is anywhere to say it, like they are on fridays

hah


----------



## April (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2015)

G.T. said:


> i think saturday is americas favorite day
> 
> cept nobody is anywhere to say it, like they are on fridays
> 
> hah



Yes, I agree... we need a Saturday thread!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 11, 2015)

Playtime!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 17, 2015)

Happy Friday!!!
​

_"Running in to you like this without warning...._
_is like gettin' a whiff of tequila in the morning..."_


`​


----------



## April (Apr 17, 2015)

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 17, 2015)

Happy Friday A&D!!


----------



## Aktas (Apr 17, 2015)

Today is Friday, Americans have a nice Friday!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 18, 2015)

Saturday!!!

Go Play!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 24, 2015)

Happy Friday, Kids!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 24, 2015)

Today is a most special Happy Friday!!

I don't know why  ​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey man!  I think I figured it out!!!

It's PAYDAY!!!!  ​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 24, 2015)

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 25, 2015)

Time to find a friend and go play!

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 1, 2015)

Happy Friday Everyone!!


_"I never watch t.v. except when... "_


_`_​


----------



## Judicial review (May 1, 2015)

Everyday is a weekend to me until I decide it's not.


----------



## April (May 1, 2015)

Happy Friday!!!  
​


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 2, 2015)

It's a beautiful day!​
Go outside and play!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 8, 2015)

I'm traveling today so no songs 'till AngelsNDemons picks one or two.

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 8, 2015)

No pressure, A&D.


----------



## April (May 8, 2015)

Happy Friday people!!!


----------



## April (May 8, 2015)

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 15, 2015)

Happy Friday from


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 15, 2015)

"Yee-Haw!"


----------



## April (May 15, 2015)

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 15, 2015)

Heading home after a great week in The Lone Star State. 

See U in New Orleans!


----------



## April (May 15, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Heading home after a great week in The Lone Star State.
> 
> See U in New Orleans!



Woo hoo! From Cacti and Armadillos (back?) to Swampland and Gators!


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 15, 2015)

Yup.  Lunch and some shopping in NO, and then back to the Sunshine State and work.   Refreshed, reinvigorated, and ready to ROCK! 

AVG-MOM says "Hi!"


----------



## April (May 15, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Yup.  Lunch and some shopping in NO, and then back to the Sunshine State and work.   Refreshed, reinvigorated, and ready to ROCK!
> 
> AVG-MOM says "Hi!"



Friggin awesome! 

Hi AVG-MOM!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 22, 2015)

Happy Friday, Everybody!
​


----------



## April (May 22, 2015)

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 23, 2015)

Be safe, Kids. 

​​


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 29, 2015)

Happy Friday, Y'all!!
​


----------



## April (May 29, 2015)

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy Friday!!


----------



## April (Jun 5, 2015)

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 5, 2015)

It is a happy Friday for me!  It's been a long week indeed.


----------



## April (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 5, 2015)

Fun!


----------



## April (Jun 5, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Fun!


----------



## Disir (Feb 3, 2017)




----------

